# Manual cream separator tips and hints???



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We have a manual (hand-cranked) Kamdhenu cream separator that we bought a couple of years ago from Caprine Supply. We used it a few times right after buying it, but it has sat for awhile now. (cleaned, oiled, and covered). When we tried it this morning, we got very little cream out of a half gallon of milk. I think we're doing something wrong with it, but we've misplaced the book. I tried an internet search for the manual but can't find it anywhere. Does anyone have any tips or ideas to help us out?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Did you use fresh milk?? I know they work best when the milk is 98-100 degrees...so fresh. Also make sure that you have reached the appropriate speed before you open the valve to let the milk flow through...for most manual separators it is about one full revolution of the handle per second. There is usually an adjustment somewhere that will allow you to get the cream heavier or lighter as needed.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

CAn you contact Caprine and ask them? Maybe they can send you another manual.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you both. We tried it with fresh milk this morning and got a little better results, but still not what we remember from when we first bought it. We'll try calling Caprine this afternoon and see if they can get us a new booklet (or have any other tips and hints for us).
We really appreciate the advice!
:thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The advice above is good. Also, how fresh are your does? They have less butterfat as time goes by. Breed makes a difference with butterfat as well. We never do less than two gallons at a time and only get a little more than a pint. We were getting more when they were first fresh.
When you figure a high 5% butterfat: you have 16 pounds of milk, 5% being .8lb or less than a pint. So 1/2 gallon will only give you 3oz.
Sorry if I sound like I am lecturing. I have just been figuring this all out myself. We bought a 1938 Mongomery Ward seperator several months ago and have been learning as we go.
We do love the ice cream we get from this.
I would try to get the manual from the supplier or manufacturer. We actually did find ours online.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I just love to show off my baby


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yum, that cheese looks gooood!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Good golly that cream separator is beautiful! 
Your husband made that cheese press? Do you have instructions you would share?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

luvmyherd said:


> I just love to show off my baby


I think I have that same cream seperator luvmyherd! I have no idea how to use it though. I want that cheese press! hlala:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love my cheese press. Unfortunately, the DH says there are no real plans. He put it together himself combining several different models.
(You should see my beehive. It looks like a piece of furniture!!)

Dreamchaser: is the model number still on the side? We found the original instruction manual online just by searching Montgomery Ward Cream Separator and the model #.
We were very fortunate in that the folks we bought it from; who wanted it to be used and not sitting around as a *decoration* had kept excellent care of it and showed us what to do.


----------

